# Free vob to mp4 converter?



## amd64skater (Nov 20, 2007)

im looking for a free vob to mp4 converter anyone know of some good easy to use programs?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 20, 2007)

there are no free ones - if they are free they are almost all guarenteed to embed a watermark on your finished MP4.

i know it sucks


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 20, 2007)

WhiteLotus said:


> there are no free ones - if they are free they are almost all guarenteed to embed a watermark on your finished MP4.
> 
> i know it sucks



well i have been using videora ipod converter and its free it doesnt leave a watermark but for some reason it has a hard time converting vob files all of a sudden and before it worked perfectly


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 20, 2007)

good job i put "almost" then. never heard of videora i know of a user here who raved about a particaulr piece of software than is all singing all dancing. i will try and find it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 20, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> But be ready for some command lines to type...
> 
> Otherwise get your hands on AVS Video Converter.
> Best video converting software to me ever.
> ...



here you go


----------



## Wile E (Nov 21, 2007)

Handbrake. Stupid easy to use, yet fine tunable, great image quality, and best of all, it's free.

http://handbrake.m0k.org/


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2007)

divx??


----------

